# Pond fishing today!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I told Logan we'd go to 3 Mile, then I saw the wind forecast! Decided Hurricane was outta the question too. So Logan said we could go to an uncles pond so we hit it up! The wind was blowing us around like crazy making the little jon boat throw a wake!!! I managed to steal a nice bass that kept hitting Logan's frog. I threw a crawdad and it must have been on a bed cause it hit Logan's frog 2x's and then I got the final hit!!! Other then that nothing else but WIND!!!!!!!!!!!! Must have been cause I wasn't wearing one of my fishing shirts!!!:whistling:









On the way home I decided to hit a small pond that is rarely fished that's in BW... Logan caught a nice bream on a small rattle trap, and I caught one about 1/4 of it's size on a beetle spin. I kept having something grabbing a plastic worm and taking off but it must have been a big bream too just biting it's tail....









At least no skunking today!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks way more fun than what I did!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice Bream there!


----------



## wvskeeter (Mar 26, 2014)

Good lookin slab.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good catch!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The sun fish is a hybrid cross red-eared sunfish/blue gill.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> The sun fish is a hybrid cross red-eared sunfish/blue gill.



hahaha that's why when I don't know,it's a bream!!! hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------

